# 8n Radiator



## Wayne1965 (Jun 7, 2021)

I loaned my 1954 8n to a relative to do some brush hog work and they decided to run it into a tree damaging the radiator. I have been looking at a replacement and mine has a bracket welded to the bottom to hold in place. The replacement ones I have seen doesn’t have this. Can I remove this bracket and have it braised back on the new radiator or is there another option. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. The name and the year are somewhat confusing. 8N and 1954 don't go together.
Here are the two options, somewhat different.





Radiator







www.fixthatford.com









Radiator







www.fixthatford.com




Hope this helps.


----------



## Wayne1965 (Jun 7, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. The name and the year are somewhat confusing. 8N and 1954 don't go together.
> Here are the two options, somewhat different.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Sorry it is a 1952. It’s possible someone fabricated this bracket on the bottom of the radiator. I will pick one up and find another way to secure the bottom and make it work. 
thanks again


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

When I get a chance, I'll have a look at mine and see what they have for securing the radiator.


----------

